# If I like Sibelius (and I do!) .... who's another composer I should try?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

He's a recent discovery for me (& I'm slightly obsessed right now!) Are there other composers with
a Sibelius-y sound & style that I should "meet"? Listening & recording recommendations appreciated!


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Vaughan Williams' fifth symphony was dedicated to Sibelius and written in a comparable style.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

laurie said:


> He's a recent discovery for me (& I'm slightly obsessed right now!) Are there other composers with
> a Sibelius-y sound & style that I should "meet"? Listening & recording recommendations appreciated!


Nielsen, Hanson - I group the three as the "Scandinavian symphonists" - even tho Hanson was American [of Nordic descent]


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Heck148 said:


> Nielsen, Hanson - I group the three as the "Scandinavian symphonists" - even tho Hanson was American [of Nordic descent]


A taste of the Hanson...






More Hanson, starts at about 1.15 in...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Heck148 said:


> Nielsen, Hanson - I group the three as the "Scandinavian symphonists" - even tho Hanson was American [of Nordic descent]


There's definitely a Sibelius connection with Hanson. Here's Michael Steinberg's amusing story about Hanson, who was the longtime head of the Eastman School of Music:
--------------------------------------------------------------
Early in my time as a music critic, I once referred to his Romantic Symphony as "Sibelian slush." Some five or six years later I met Hanson for the first time at an international music critics' symposium at Eastman. Hanson, who spoke at the opening session, had something individual and appropriate to say to each of the dozen and a half participants. When he came to me, he told the "Sibelian slush" story. Then, after a beautifully timed silence, he added: "Of course Mr. Steinberg was quite wrong. [Applause]. It is my _Nordic _Symphony that is 'Sibelian slush.' "

(A repeat, but what the heck...)


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I would recommend Edvard Grieg and Richard Strauss; these are the most similar to Sibelius that I can think of off the top of my head. 
If the Grieg-Sibelius connection seems doubtful to you, there's actually a very good (and quite popular) Karajan/BPO album that pairs Grieg and Sibelius works. I highly recommend it; it's one of my favorite albums. I was quite surprised by how much Grieg's and Sibelius's music reminded me of each other.


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

KenOC said:


> There's definitely a Sibelius connection with Hanson. Here's Michael Steinberg's amusing story about Hanson, who was the longtime head of the Eastman School of Music:
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Early in my time as a music critic, I once referred to his Romantic Symphony as "Sibelian slush." Some five or six years later I met Hanson for the first time at an international music critics' symposium at Eastman. Hanson, who spoke at the opening session, had something individual and appropriate to say to each of the dozen and a half participants. When he came to me, he told the "Sibelian slush" story. Then, after a beautifully timed silence, he added: "Of course Mr. Steinberg was quite wrong. [Applause]. It is my _Nordic _Symphony that is 'Sibelian slush.' "
> 
> (A repeat, but what the heck...)


Over the years (and I've lived a lot of 'em) I've come to appreciate Hanson's music. On an intellectual level, I still look at him as an irrelevant composer of slush, Sibelian or otherwise. But I've discovered that if I just drop all my pretentions and simply let myself lean back and wallow in it, much of it, including the slushiest of them all, the Romantic, is quite enjoyable music.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Walton's Symphony #1 is quite Sibelian, especially the first movement.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

drnlaw said:


> Over the years (and I've lived a lot of 'em) I've come to appreciate Hanson's music. On an intellectual level, I still look at him as an irrelevant composer of slush, Sibelian or otherwise. But I've discovered that if I just drop all my pretentions and simply let myself lean back and wallow in it, much of it, including the slushiest of them all, the Romantic, is quite enjoyable music.


As a student, I played Hanson's Sym #2, composer conducting....it was a fine experience...Hanson 3rd symphony is his best, IMO, #1 is very strong also.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Douglas Lilburn ... A New Zealander who studied with Vaughan Williams in the 1930's and whose style is very much Sibelian. Start with his _A Song of Islands_ and his first two symphonies.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Eduard Tubin maybe? A very underrated composer - I actually like him better than Sibelius.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am with the Howard Hanson recommendations.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Try the symphonies of Leevi Madetoja.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Swedish Wilhelm Stenhammar was deeply influenced by Sibelius. Listen to the opening of his 2nd symphony and you'll see: 




Stenhammar is an interesting mixture of nordic (Sibelius and Nielsen) and germanic music.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

R3PL4Y said:


> Vaughan Williams' fifth symphony was dedicated to Sibelius and written in a comparable style.


Most of Vaughn Williams output may appeal to the OP. I would urge the OP to also investigate the London, Pastoral, Sixth, and Antarctica Symphonies in addition to the 5th


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Try the symphonies of Leevi Madetoja.


Always worth exploring, thanks Mr.Wood.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Grieg is the other one! I tend to put Sibelius and Grieg together even though their compositions are totally different!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Reinhold Glière's 'hymn to the great city' has this typical Sibelian ponderousness that also was shared by Edward Elgar:






Hans Rott has Sibelian/Mahlerian moodiness:


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Not precisely Sibelius-like, but I might suggest Albéric Magnard, especially his third symphony.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Try:


Sir Arnold Bax
Joly Braga Santos (Symphonies II-IV)
Eduard Tubin (as mentioned)
Erkki Melartin (his piano works in particular)
Leevi Madetoja (also as mentioned)
Janis Ivanovs (esp. his Sixth Symphony)
Uuno Klami
Aarre Merikanto (his Juha is a masterpiece)
Kurt Atterberg
Hugo Alfven


----------

